# stays in 2 wheel drive?



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

i did the buss con fix on the rear and front now when i put it in 4x4 it does nothing just stays in two wheel drive no flashing 2x2 to 4x4 nothing i manualy put it in 4x4 and as soon as i turn on the key the motor puts it back in two wheel drive any input would be great.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

sorry... it is a 05 750.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Possibly popped a fuse? Can you hear the KEBC working when you turn the key on?


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes I can hear it come on and then turn off. Where are the fuses I need to look for the main fuse pannel fuses are ok.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

there should be a little fuse box under ur seat, 10amp is most likely blown


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

make sure you test that fuse, it may look good but be ****ed up


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We've had several people with similar problems. I am looking through the service manual for a flow chart or something we could put in the how to section. I haven't found one for the KEBC/2WD/4WD yet.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

i checked the fuses in the little box all are ok.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

when out and tryed some things i found that when i turn me key on with the bike in two wheel drive the front motor on the diff buzzes for about 2 min then the 4x4/2x2 light starts to flash back and forth really fast it is like its trying to engage to 4x4 with the bike button in 2x2 now im really am lost :banghead: i didnt have a problem one with this bike until i messed with the buss conectors went riding weekend before i did this and every thing worked fine shifted in and out of 4x4 with no problems. :thinking:any ideas??


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Try doing the belt reset


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you absolutely positive that you got all the wires reconnected when you did the buss connector fix? 100% sure?


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

on the front there are black wires with yellow strippes and two black wires with grey dots i did not put the two groups together that was the only thing i questioned i did the belt reset and still nothing. could there be a relay some where that could be causing this? i called the local shop and they cant look at it for two weeks and mud nats are this weekend. trying to get this thing ready. but im stumped!


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

i went out and ran my the bike temp gauge got up to 245 and the fan never came on so i guess what ever i did stoped the fan from working to


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I would have to say you need to go back and retrace your steps through the process. You must have missed a wire somewhere or if you soldiered the connections you may have a cold soldier joint.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

let me ask a stupid question are these some of the problems that the buss con wires would cause? fan,4x4 ext... just so i dont sound to dumb all i have ever owned were hondas up until about 4 mounths ago when i bought this brute. so im still trying to figure this beast out.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea have you found out if the two black/Grey dots wires is supposed to be with the black/yellow wires. i have never messed with the front buss so not sure where there supposed to go. that might be your problem. i think mudcrazy on HL had a long post on the buss connector fixes you might can see from her post if you did something wrong or missed a step


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

for some reason i couldnt find her post on the hL site. i cant find to much info on the front conector.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Its a sticky at the top


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

all 6 black/yellows get soldered together, all 4 whites get soldered together and all 4 browns together. Disconnect the battery before you mess with the wires and seal and seperate the groups then tape back to the frame.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

^ that's for the rear. he needs info for the front. 
I'll find the diagram.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

here's JUST the wiring diagram. It lists wire colors.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mr green said:


> i checked the fuses in the little box all are ok.


looked at, or tested?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^big difference Ive seen plenty that "looked Good" and found out the were blown. make sure you check them for continuity


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

i tested the fuses i have power going to the front diff motor it just wont keep the 4x4 ingaged i manualy put the bike in 4x4 and turned the key on and it will put it back in two wheel drive and this is with the button in the 4x4 setting.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

If you manually put it in 4wd and still have the wires connected when you turn it on it will go back to 2. Gotta unplug the actuator. (I think)


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

What happens when you flip to 2wd?


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

it will go to 2x2 with the button in 2x2 or 4x4 i know if i put it in 4x4 manualy i have to unplug the wire for it to stay in 4x4 i did that last weekend on a ride now im trying to find out why it wont go in to 4x4 like it is suppost to.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Try unplugging your selector switch. If it's shorted inside it will stay in 2wd and give you the exact same problem you are describing. If the switch stays open (no connection) it will stay in 4wd all the time.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

i unpluged the switch an it still did the same thing dash showed 2x2 motor on front diff bussed of and on for about 2 min and then dash started to flash 2x2/4x4 really fast im out of ideas. :banghead: what makes maters worse my wife keeps saying you should have bought a grizzly 700.:aargh4:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Tell her when she goes and buys one, she can get anything she wants. I have to ask, are you sure it's the 4wd actuator you're hearing buzz or could it possibly be the KEBC actuator?

Also, when it flashes between 2 and 4 wd, what is the time delay between flashes? 1/2 second, 2 seconds or 4 seconds?


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

its no more than 1/2 sec im almost certain its the coming from the front diff because the motor will get warm not hot just warm.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Ok, someone chime in here. I can't look at the manual right now and don't remember what the half second flash means.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

it sounds like it is trying to ingage but it cant. i dont know why when its in 2x2


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

There's a manual in the downloads section that covers your machine. The electrical troubleshooting section is very in depth as long a s you're comfortable reading a multimeter. I'm still two and a half hours away from my manual at home.


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

fast flashes are the 2wd/4wd actuator


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Actuator Control System Trouble Shooting,
When the actuator fails, the controller enters failure mode and the indicator light illuminates 2WD, 4WD alternately.
1. If it alternates really fast at .5 seconds on 2wd and .5 seconds on 4wd then the problem is Selectable 2wd/4wd actuator.
2. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 1 second intervals, the problem is the Engine Brake Actuator.
3. If it alternates from 2wd/4wd at 2 second intervals, the problem is both the selectable 2wd/4wd actuator and Engine brake actuator. 
__________________
Hope this helped you,
Zack


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you did that from memory you're good! lol


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

lol. I wish.. looked it up real quick


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

it has to be the selectable 2wd/4wd actuator it flashes faster than 1 sec. when the go bad to they buss like mine is doing and is there a way to clean them or when they go bad there bad? thanks for the help guys i would be lost!


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes, they can be disassembled and clean. This works if it is a connection issue inside the actuator. The dealership is proud of them new so if cleaning it doesn't fix it check the WTS sections on the forums for someone parting out a bike or ebay. Unless your in a big hurry then lighten up that wallet at the stealership.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

now let me ask a really stupid question which one is the 2wd/4wd actuator? where is it located


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Located where the shaft goes into the front diff. cant miss it


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Here's a couple of "How To's" Lot's of good info. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1033

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=660


----------



## zacksbf (Sep 11, 2009)

That top video is an awesome detailed video of exactly how you should clean it up. When those magnets come loose they bind up the actuator which causes it to buzz but then bind and not engage. Some people even start popping fuses due to it. Then the other things he noted like the rust on the main shaft will cause binding and the rust on the motor will cause it to not get a good connection against the magnets or "brushes". Its the same concept at any electric powered hand tool you have that you can see the sparking inside the motor as it passes the brushes or magnets. If its not firing properly across the brushes it will loose performance and or stop working.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

hey thanks again for all your help.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

well i cleaned th 2wd/4x4 acutuator and put it on the battery charger and it worked fine reinstalled it an it didnt fix the problem. so im still stumped switch checked out ok to. any body???:banghead:


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

when you put it back in where was the block on the shaft that goes in the diff located? also was the space in the magnets that cover the motor on the actuator aligned with the long bolt?


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

i did the reset mode for the bolck i put the long bolt between the gaps of the magnets.


----------



## mr green (Sep 1, 2009)

ok battery checked out ok im getting power to the front diff 2x2/4x4 actuator moter to do the reset i put it on a battery charger and it spun great why wont it put this darn thing in 4x4 when i reinstall the actuator back in the diff and flip the 4x4 switch i checked the switch out with a meter and its good anybody have a clue???


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm perplexed...


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Check the wires for m ur switch to the actuator. Check all connections. Pull fuse box out check all wires going into the bottom of fuse box.


----------



## twilight124 (Nov 26, 2009)

*No power to 4wd actuator.*

All fuses good!! Actuator motor is working but no power to actuator?? What the hell is going on?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If the rubber around the switch has a cut in it then you may want to take it apart and clean it. Mine did the same thing and that's what was wrong had a lot of mud and corrosion in it. Replaced the switch and everything worked fine again.


----------

